# Blue green algae eaters??



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Are there any little creatures that eat blue green algae???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BG algae is bacteria. Nothing is going to eat it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its better to solve the cause of it than to try to hide it... Cyanobacteria is easily preventable luckily with proper tank care. Pretty much one outbreak and you learn your lesson.

Keep up with your water changes
lessen the feedings. (i feed once a day and skip every third day)
Remove uneaten food, if using floating foods, i recommend a feeding ring to make it easy to clean.
Check out the fish stock calculator if you haven't, you should not go over it unless you have a solid foundation of knowledge on the topic.

To get rid of it though... it can be a pain. Clean, scrape glass, vaccuum substrate, if its sand, vacuum out the substrate. REMOVE as much as you can, dont be lazy. You'll need to be heavy on the water changes and black out the tank. Keep an eye on the tank and keep cleaning it. When it appears gone, keep it blacked out for a few more days.

If this doesn't work or you want to be lazy, look for a slime algae remover with erythromycin in it. Keep in mind these treatments will likely cause your tank to need to be cycled again. and open you to vulnerability to this algae again.

I had it on my first tank, it had poor lighting for a planted tank and i over fed. Since it was a 10 gallon it was easier to start over and bleach treat everything


----------

